# Please help with chicken diagnosis!



## JsM (Sep 3, 2021)

Hi everyone,
I would really appreciate your help in discerning what’s wrong with one of my chickens. She has really not been herself today and has been uninterested in food or treats (though she did have a few blueberries which are her favourite). She has also been very lethargic and distant, laying around with her tail down/pulsing, here eyes often closed, and her back strangely puffed up/arched. She also recently had the bowel movement shown below, which is quite irregular and concerning. I would really appreciate anyone’s thoughts/advice on what way be going on and how to treat her without the unaffordability of the vet. Thanks I’m advance for all of your help!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How old is she and when did she last lay?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Please post a picture of the hen from the side.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

This happening to my chicken too


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

From the description of the tail and back, it sounds like the hen may be egg bound.


----------

